# Message "Checking media (fail)" on Boot



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

Yesterday I had an update on my Windows 10 laptop computer. I am using a Dell Inspiron. Now when I turn on the computer in the morning I get this message 
*MESSAGE "Checking media (fail)" ON BOOT *
I then hit a key a few times and the message comes up again. Finally the next time
the desktop appears. It's not booting correctly. What do you suggest?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

It is a recurring problem, a lot of the time with Dell (unsure why). I would guess that it gives you this message twice, and then the third time it boots up to the desktop? You will have to go into your Boot menu. Try this to fix it. 
1. Hit F2 right when the Dell Logo pops up.
2. Use your arrow keys to move to the tab named "Boot"
3. Select, with the arrow keys so that the text named "UEFI Boot" is White colored in font.
4. Navigate to the bottom, where it should say Windows Boot Manager
5. Hit F5 or 56, to move it up and down the list until you get the settings to be like:
Windows Boot Manager
UEFI Onboard LAN IPv4
UEFI Onboard LAN IPv6
6. Hit F10, and your system will reboot.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

Thank y0u .... it worked. Problem solved. Is it your suggestion that I turn off automatic updates?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Cheryl said:


> Thank y0u .... it worked. Problem solved. Is it your suggestion that I turn off automatic updates?


If you believe the updates caused the initial problem (or it began after updates were tried), you can. HOWEVER, if you do this make sure to be vigilant about your antivirus updates, especially if you turn off the updates that affect Windows Defender. Microsoft is constantly updating antivirus and antimalware definitions as they evolve, and your computer can become vulnerable if you get behind here.

I am so very glad this fixed the issue. If you could mark this problem as Solved, it would help us know this is done. Thank you!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

My computer does start normally now but it is acting strangely ...... takes forever to get my mail up and is VERY slow. Is there a way I can go back and undo this update? I wasn't having any problems in the past prior to this update.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

If there is an issue and you need to "go back" to an earlier time, you can do this. Click the Start button, and type in Recovery. Click it, and under the Advanced Recovery Tools, click Open System Restore. Recommend Restore will be your computer's most recent restore point (you can see the date and time it was created), or you can choose a different time if your system has multiple. These are for if you had an update, driver, app, or something that caused you issues after installation, and this can go back to before they were on your system.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

Thank you Lanctus ..... now the problem is when I turn on the computer in the morning sometimes it goes to the DELL page and the little icon below it just keeps going around and around. I turn off the computer - turn it back on and then it goes to DELL page and on then to my desktop. Have no idea why that is happening.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

I would let the Dell site scan and upgrade/update your drivers. In google, type in dell detect. Look for a link that says Drivers and Downloads | Dell US. Click it, go to the Dell site, and you can either enter the service tag # on your laptop, or just let the site detect it for itself (I usually use the latter, since I work with so many machines). This may take several seconds (little square box will be "thinking"). It will take you to the support page for your particular device, and click Detect Drivers. This will automatically look for driver updates for all of your Dell products.

It may require you to download the Dell scan tool (look for the download towards the bottom of your screen). It is a Manufacturer's download, and is safe. Click it, open it, and run it. It may ask you to give it permission to Run twice. After running, it will give you an updated list of drivers it has you could use, and give you the option to let them load to your machine.

Once this is completed, you will be as up to date with Dell as you can be, and you should hopefully stop getting those promptings. **Any manual download options it gives after is your choice, but a BIOS update is important, as Dell integrated some of their security patches into them. If you do download this, it will require you to reboot to update the Firmware. DO. NOT. interrupt or stop this process once it starts, and make sure you have enough power/are plugged in. Stopping or interrupting this process WILL BREAK your machine. It should only take a few minutes to complete.*


----------

